# DW863228v la solucion al micro roto,falla tipica en tv con ese microprocesador



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2010)

solución elegante de una falla muy común en tv con microprocesador DW863228v-cm1/2 xxxx
este micro lo usan varias marcas de tv entre ellas los philco,tonomac,tv chinos,serie dorada etc etc etc
el sintoma es que algunas tv arrancan cuando quieren,en otros tv  no arranca nunca,muchos lo reparan haciendo un puente entre las patitas 17  (reset) y la tecla del volumen + ,pero el incomveniente es que ay que oprimir la tecla del volumen para encenderlo (desde el tv)si oprimimos la tecla del volumen desde el control remoto no  pasa nada ,
otros le agregan una r de 4,7k en paralelo al capacitor electrolitico pero ay en micros que no funciona esta solucion
a pesar de funcionar bien el reset externo ,la falla esta en el microprocesador  mismo y    por eso el reset manual o comprar el costoso microprocesador .
el programa del pic funciona asi
cuando le conectamos el tv a la red este resetea automaticamente el micro del tv y lo enciende,luego  ya podemos controlar   el tv normalmente funcionando al 100% 
el pic que elegi es un pic16f84 ,el  oscilador del pic esta sincronizado con el oscilador del microprocesador del tv,
esto se logra usando el mismo cristal (pata 11 del microprocesador del tv conectada a pata 16 del pic),no siendo nesesario un oscilador extra para el pic,
todos los puertos-b del pic ,patas 6,7,8,9,10,11,12, y 13 estan conectado al terminal 17 del microprocesador del tv
el reset del pic y la alimentacion es la misma que el del microprocesador del tv patita 
en los adjuntos esta el programa listo para grabar al pic y el codigo fuente tambien dejo un esquema de un tv con ese microprocesador 
no ase falta ningun componente extra aparte del pic,el reset del tv pueden dejarlo como esta o anularlo cortando la pista del terminal 17 del micro ,el pic es el nuevo reset y  funciona aun dejando el reset original del tv ¡¡¡¡¡










las patitas del micro del tv

PD: 
    espero les sirva de utilidad 
*


			
				el rey  dijo:
			
		


su majestad el rey julien saluda 

Hacer clic para expandir...

*


----------



## pandacba (Dic 23, 2010)

Muy ingenioso majestad, y debo felicitarlo por su gran aporte.
No se enoje si le digo que existen varias opcines, para hacer lo mismo, el problema no es el micro en si, sino el sistema de reset que trae originalmente, ya que no lo hace bien, si en la llave de enciendido general, la reemplaza por una que tenga un auxiliar como las que traian los Grundig es suficiete, otra forma es un simple circuito muy similar a los utilizados para disparar al 555 por encendido para poner brevemetne el pin 2 a masa, solo que conectado al pin 17 y es igualmente efectivo.

Porque digo que no es el micro y si el sistema externo? porque si asi fuera no habri forma de hacerlo funcionar y todos los sistemas que funicionan que hacen? poner brevemente el pin 17 a masa y si asi enciende significa que el sistema que trae no logra ponerlo a masa efectivamente o el tiempo es demasiado breve como para que se realice el reset completamente ya que esta falla se presenta en muchos otros micros en lo que hay que modificar el reset original

Cordiales saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2010)

estos tv cuando les pega un rayo ,el micro queda con alguna patita en corto es ay cuando el reset  falla ,lo mas comun es que el pin 15 quede a masa y  no  sintonicen ningún canal es ay cuando por mas reset que modifiques no  funciona(a la manera antigua) ,bueno en realidad si funciona con pic o con algun 555 ,pero este que yo  hice es una opcion mas versátil y  también muy fácilmente modificable para  colocarlo en otro micro 



> el reset completamente ya que esta falla se presenta en muchos otros micros en lo que hay que modificar el reset original


 por eso este sirve para otros micros también ,como no lleva resistencias ni ningun componente externo ,es mas seguro que cualquier otro esquema o  modificación al reset,donde ay involucrados cacitores,transistores etc  etc 
saludos amigo panda


----------



## pandacba (Dic 23, 2010)

Si, el pin 15 es el AGC, normalmente se soluciona con cortar la pista, o polarizando el AGC del sinto en forma fija,(años haciendo eso....), mi amigo si hay involucrado trnasistores, los del puerto del PIC ya que estos son echos con transistores que pueden conectarse a masa o 5V segun como se lo programe, pero en difinitiva lo hacen transistores, que trabajan on/off, en muchos casos en lugar de utilizar un transistor bipolar he utilizado un Fet como el BS170 que funciona muy pero muy bien...
Conozco el caso de ese micro y otros que le pasan cosas similares.
En mi caso particulara cuando el micro no responde lo primero que reviso es que el reset se realice, por las dudas lo reseteo manualmente, y me fijo en el oscilador si este realmente funciona y  a la frecuencia adecuada, y obvio que las tensiones de 5V esten presentes.... ya que la mayoria no se fija en eso por no tener idea, prueba de ello, chasis que no "funcionan" traidos por colegas que tienen muchos ese tipo de problema, le han cambiado varios micros y nada.... y este en particular es uno desgraciadito que en muchos casos ni con uno nuevo o tomado de otro aparato en el que funciona bien quiere arrancar y todas las soluciones que visto apuntan a una sola cosa a realizar el reset que no es otra cosa que poner brevemente el pin 17 a masa, el tema esta cuanto dura esa conección(es lo que se modifica tras la falla)

Mas alla de todo lo anterior por eso lo felicito por una solución modular y universal


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2010)

> mi amigo si hay involucrado trnasistores, los del puerto del PIC ya que estos son echos con transistores que pueden conectarse a masa o 5V segun como se lo programe, pero en difinitiva lo hacen transistores, que trabajan on/off


pero estoy usando 8 al mismo tiempo ¡¡¡ un  puerto puede fallar pero los 8 ???


> Si, el pin 15 es el AGC, normalmente se soluciona con cortar la pista, o polarizando el AGC del sinto en forma fija,(años haciendo eso....)


asi es años haciendo lo mismo ,yo siempre dije  el panda si que tiene experiencia y sabe de lo que habla
esto lo afirma 


			
				panda esto  afirma tu sabiduria  dijo:
			
		

> En mi caso particulara cuando el micro no responde lo primero que reviso es que el reset se realice, por las dudas lo reseteo manualmente, y me fijo en el oscilador si este realmente funciona y a la frecuencia adecuada, y obvio que las tensiones de 5V esten presentes.... ya que la mayoria no se fija en eso por no tener idea, prueba de ello, chasis que no "funcionan" traidos por colegas que tienen muchos ese tipo de problema, le han cambiado varios micros y nada.... y este en particular es uno desgraciadito que en muchos casos ni con uno nuevo o tomado de otro aparato en el que funciona bien quiere arrancar y todas las soluciones que visto apuntan a una sola cosa a realizar el reset que no es otra cosa que poner brevemente el pin 17 a masa, el tema esta cuanto dura esa conección(es lo que se modifica tras la falla)


el tema esta cuanto dura esa conección       por eso con el pic solo hace falta agregar unas lienas al codigo  y listo asunto resuelto ¡¡¡


----------

